# SMTP gmail déconnecté dans MAIL



## CasseTaTele (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Dans Mail, le serveur SMTP gmail est toujours déconnecté... Du coup envoi impossible de mail...
(Depuis un mac book air avec osx lion)

Pourtant j'y arrive depuis thunderbird sur mon PC... 

J'ai regardé à droite et à gauche sur le net et sur ce forum, le problème semble revenir souvent mais aucune des solutions proposées ne résout mon problème... que ça soit le cochage/décochage du SSL ou autre...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2013)

t'as regardé les autres sujets Mail?
sans doute pas

avec ce genre de truc la demarche est toujours la même

test avec d'autres reglages smtp (et concernant le smtp gmail il y a par exemple  2 ports possible 465 ou 587)
verification du reseau  (ethernet, wifi , firewall) et tests autres reglages reseau

test sur une autre session
et si tout baigne session 2
on change le fichier de reglage  Mail  session 1


----------



## CasseTaTele (9 Octobre 2013)

merci,
j'ai regardé plusieurs sujets mails mais je m'y perds un peu...

ça marche pour moi avec SSL coché et port 587


----------



## pascalformac (9 Octobre 2013)

CasseTaTele a dit:


> ça marche pour moi avec SSL coché et port 587


Ambigu

résolu?
si oui cliquer résolu (menu outil de discussion)


----------

